# Несколько вопросов про грыжи



## Greatman (26 Апр 2015)

Здравствуйте. 
В середине марта начались проблемы со спиной, не мог разогнуться несколько минут после сидения на стуле и боль отдавала в левую ногу. 
В одной неврологической клинике поставили диагноз - "синдром квадартной мышцы". Но я решил перестраховаться и начитавшись интернета я сам себе поставил диагноз (с помощью теста Ласега, не мог поднять левую ногу выше 20 градусов в положении лежа), который подтвердился на МРТ в другой клинике.
По результатам МРТ (снимков к сожалению на руках нет, было сделано 2 апреля) - срединная дорзальная грыжа межпозвоночного диска L5-S1, размером до 4 мм, компрессирующая левый корешок. Мне сказали  пить сирдалуд еще 2 недели + к ЛФК добавить плавание. Что я в принципе и делал.
В настоящий момент мое состояние лучше, спина почти не болит, ногу могу поднять выше, но все равно в положении лежа при подьеме ноги выше 40 градусов все равно наступает резкая боль. 

Подскажите:
1. Можно ли делать гиперэкстензию для укрепления спины, не станет ли хуже, при условии что никакой боли и дискомфорта это упражнение не вызывает.
2. Можно ли висеть на невысоком турнике, при условии что я почти достаю до земли.
3. С чем связана боль при подъеме прямой ноги? Получается, что при подъеме нервное окончание натягивается и задевает грыжу?
4. Можно ли мне растягиваться (в положении сидя, одна нога назад, при этом тянуться к ноге), при условии что есть некоторый дискомфорт. Не повредится ли ничего при этом?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (11 Окт 2015)

Greatman написал(а):


> Подскажите:
> 1. Можно ли делать гиперэкстензию для укрепления спины, не станет ли хуже, при условии что никакой боли и дискомфорта это упражнение не вызывает.
> 2. Можно ли висеть на невысоком турнике, при условии что я почти достаю до земли.
> 3. С чем связана боль при подъеме прямой ноги? Получается, что при подъеме нервное окончание натягивается и задевает грыжу?
> 4. Можно ли мне растягиваться (в положении сидя, одна нога назад, при этом тянуться к ноге), при условии что есть некоторый дискомфорт. Не повредится ли ничего при этом?


1. Ваши ощущения - главный показатель. Т.е. можно
2. Можете и на высоком
3. Не похоже, что у вас корешковый синдром. Где болит и как болит нога?
4. Можно.


----------

